# BMW X3 m sport - sunroof exploded with a small baby in the car



## Ivy2000 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello - I see a few threat in the past about sunroof issue. Our sunroof exploded while the car door was closed and my daughter and I were sitting at rear seat. The noise was extremely scary and fortunately the sunshield was in place. BMW said they are not aware of this issue in the UK and argues US is a very different market. They say no known production issue affecting this model and therefore must be external factor - this diagnose was extraneous vague and lack of supporting facts. Want to hear how things are resolved with other BMW owners ?
Thank you


----------



## Ivy2000 (Aug 16, 2021)

Ivy2000 said:


> Hello - I see a few threat in the past about sunroof issue. Our sunroof exploded while the car door was closed and my daughter and I were sitting at rear seat. The noise was extremely scary and fortunately the sunshield was in place. BMW said they are not aware of this issue in the UK and argues US is a very different market. They say no known production issue affecting this model and therefore must be external factor - this diagnose was extraneous vague and lack of supporting facts. Want to hear how things are resolved with other BMW owners ?
> Thank you


Just to add - this is a brand new car - only 6 month old


----------



## FredMB (Apr 22, 2021)

Wow glad you’re all okay. This is worrisome and it looks like BMW’s first response is typically corporate: keep a lid on it and avoid a recall at all cost.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

In the US the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration of the federal government has a reporting site for safety issues from the public. I am sure that HM government also has such.


----------

